# Is it dangerous to cover your stove with aluminum foil then cook?



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

My mom have covered the stoves with aluminum foil when she cooks for almost all her life. But most of the time when she cooks or boils water, the aluminum start burning itself and she doesn't even realized it and this happens continuously. I wonder if this could affect my budgies health. She is not willing to stop using the aluminum foil. I want to find a convincing argument for her so that she will finally stop using it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The way I see it, it's dangerous for the budgies and everyone in the household if the aluminium foil actually starts to burn, that can cause a fire in the kitchen.

I'm only familiar with using a sheet of aluminium foil when baking certain cakes in the oven or even when cooking meals to keep the food from getting too crisp and prevent it from getting too dried up. And this is placed on top of the meals when on the oven.

As a general rule when cooking, its always best to keep the birds as far away from the kitchen area as possible, so that no fumes can get to them.

*EDIT:* Actually I made a mistake on my comment, you can blame it on a momentary lapse from a foreigner who isn't writing on her mother tongue.  
Instead of aluminium foil, I use greaseproof paper on the oven for baking or cooking. 
The aluminium foil would only be used to cover food already made and placed on the fridge.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Aluz, I'm not sure what the purpose of that would be and I agree that the birds should be away from the kitchen. :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Placing aluminum foil on the stove before cooking is not safe.
Smoke from the foil catching fire is hazardous to your budgies' health 
(They need to be as far away from the kitchen as possible!)

Additionally, the fire could easily spread and endanger everyone in the home.*


----------



## CharlieBirb (Dec 31, 2015)

Not only could the fumes harm your bird, but it could harm you. Fire, toxic fumes and carcinogenes.


----------

